# 10,000



## Tom (Jul 31, 2009)

Congrats Wade!
*In the next few days we will have our 10,000th member! 
*


----------



## Madriver Wines (Jul 31, 2009)

*Wow* I am glad to be a part of it. 
Great people make it a great site.
 Steve


----------



## BettyJ (Jul 31, 2009)

Me too - you guys are making me look good. In other words - my wine is really really working out! 

I have just tried my SunCal Merlot concentrate that I used ripe bananas with and treated with TanCor - it is sooo good. (I added blackberry flavoring also). Of course it will get better with age  

There is no way I could have accomplished this without you guys - THANKS!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2009)

Very cool. Ive been so busy that I havent been looking at Stas or to see if its anyones birthday. Thanks for pointing that out Tom!


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2009)

WE MADE IT ! ! ! 
Pidlycync is our 10,000 !
Congrats to ALL and to Pidlycync for being the 10,000th member!!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2009)

That was fast!


----------



## wines just fine (Jul 31, 2009)

If 10,000 members made 10 batches of wine, and each batch was 6 gallons....

well how many gallons *does* it take to float a battleship?

Congrats!


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 1, 2009)

Crap, more math questions !


----------



## koda_ky (Aug 1, 2009)

That would be about 600000 gallons of pure heaven and one bad hangover.






wines just fine said:


> If 10,000 members made 10 batches of wine, and each batch was 6 gallons....
> 
> well how many gallons *does* it take to float a battleship?
> 
> Congrats!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah but how many of those 10,000 are real members (active or not), and how many are spammers? On another site, there was a comment about 'over 50% spammers'. Don't know if it was true or not.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2009)

CP,
SPAM is almost NON-EXISTENT here. Wade and us mods take care of that before it gets out of hand. Now that might have been that before Wade came in. I remember when I became a member (Nov 2006) there was alot of that. I just kept quiet till someone took over and started to clean it up.
Now there are some "lurkers" here but, even those have learned alot about winemaking. They just dont post for some reason or another.


----------



## Ceegar (Aug 1, 2009)

cpfan said:


> Yeah but how many of those 10,000 are real members (active or not), and how many are spammers? On another site, there was a comment about 'over 50% spammers'. Don't know if it was true or not.
> 
> Steve



Not knocking this forum or anything, everyone that participates has been great and you're a great bunch of people, but you wouldn't know by the postings we have 10,000 members here. Not a chance, can't be, no way, no how.

What's your guess, 40-50 active posters maybe? Maybe more, I just don't go into every category. Plus, what makes this forum tough to read is all you have to do is hit the site, not necessarily every new post, and every new post turns from bold to non-bold before you get a chance to see all the posts that were bold - whew!! Did I say that right? I think I need another glass of wine. 

Steve


----------



## cpfan (Aug 1, 2009)

Tom:

I didn't say that there was a lot of spam. I said that a lot of the 'members' were accounts that spammers opened.

Steve


----------



## St Allie (Aug 1, 2009)

Steve

I dunno about the other mods here.. but I'm banning at least 2 to 8 new spam accounts a day,( 4 on average) this week has been particularly bad.. If I could find the members list here, I'd go through it and have a clean up, I agree, ten thousand members is unrealistic, there's got to be a lot of spam accounts on here.

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2009)

It took about 3 weeks to ban all spammers and delete all the posts even alot of ours that we responded to. Just like any site there are lots of members that have logged on, used the site for awhile and then once they learn never return. Then there are some who find another forum and stay there, thens there are the ones who make 1 batch and screw it all up and vow never to make win e again. Either way its a big improvement over what was going on here before with no supervision and its all due our mods who help out quite a bit.


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks alot Wade and to all the moderators for all the help and improvemnets on this site! For all of us who enjoy making wine this is the place to be for the exchange of info tips, etc. So what number am I ? Does the 10,000th member really win a free trip to the wine making country in France? I think it's all a hoax. As soon as I hit the lottery I am going to get all the mebers on the side without Wades knowledge and we are all going to show up at his house and drink wine. and maybe other fermentable drinks.


----------



## Tom (Aug 1, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Thanks alot Wade and to all the moderators for all the help and improvemnets on this site! For all of us who enjoy making wine this is the place to be for the exchange of info tips, etc. So what number am I ? Does the 10,000th member really win a free trip to the wine making country in France? I think it's all a hoax. As soon as I hit the lottery I am going to get all the mebers on the side without Wades knowledge and we are all going to show up at his house and drink wine. and maybe other fermentable drinks.



Count ME in !


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 2, 2009)

How does Troy find out about all these give aways?? He must have an inside track lol. *I* am in also, here we come Wade!!
The only spam I have seen lately is the guy selling bottling machines.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Madriver Wines said:


> How does Troy find out about all these give aways?? He must have an inside track lol. *I* am in also, here we come Wade!!
> *The only spam I have seen lately is the guy selling bottling machines.*


*

*

Thats because Allie and Tom are all over them and have them gone by the time I get home from work or wherever Ive been. They hide the message frm you guys and I or Smurfe look at it and remove it permanently from this site. Its great having a few mods from different sides of the world as someones always up and on the site to monitor it and do what needs to be done. Great job you 2. I have no problem with people selling wine making equipment on this site or trying to.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2009)

I am not sure if that is an accurate count or not. I believe when we ban someone permanently they do not count on the member list but don't hold me to that. I really can't believe there are over 10,000 real members though. I'll see if I can figure it out and let you know. In reality it doesn't really matter if they don't post. I do want to once again personally think the Mods here and Wade. When this site started I was a mod that had no access to do anything about these Spam Bots. All I could do was hide a post. Now we can nip them immediately.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2009)

Just looked at the back end. We have 9285 registered users, 654 awaiting email confirmation and 108 banned users. Now of that 9285 quite a few of them could be spammers as it is not uncommon for a spammer to leave one spam post and move on. Spam Bots are the ones that leave post after post. Of the 654 awaiting email confirmation a huge majority of those may be spam bots that were caught in the email confirmation and or Coppa (sp) system. I may prune the system which eliminates any user from the system within a defined time frame to see what we have in terms of active readers of the forums.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats why when I took over this site I immediately asked Smurfe to stay on with me as he knows way more about this stuff then me. You do what yo can do Steve!


----------



## smurfe (Aug 2, 2009)

We also have 758 users that have not logged into the system in a year. Looking at their email addresses it looks like about 70% of these are spammers. The option to remove these users from the forums and system on a group basis is not available for us to use so I can not remove them and clean up the system. I could go through one by one but I don't have the time for that.


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

smurfe said:


> We also have 758 users that have not logged into the system in a year. Looking at their email addresses it looks like about 70% of these are spammers. The option to remove these users from the forums and system on a group basis is not available for us to use so I can not remove them and clean up the system. I could go through one by one but I don't have the time for that.



Steve?

Show me where the user list is and I will go through it .

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Is there a wat to link us to this in the Mod only section?


----------



## manku007 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah it's great that we have 10,000 Plus members till now, Since I was watching from 7000 Plus and from then the members are really increasing day by day, Hope that we have got a good gang of members till now and in future there will be more to come 

 

Cheers


----------



## Tom (Aug 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats because Allie and Tom are all over them and have them gone by the time I get home from work or wherever Ive been. They hide the message frm you guys and I or Smurfe look at it and remove it permanently from this site. Its great having a few mods from different sides of the world as someones always up and on the site to monitor it and do what needs to be done. Great job you 2. I have no problem with people selling wine making equipment on this site or trying to.



Thanks Wade. 
Its a pleasure to help out on my OBSESSION. 
F Y I.
I now am back up to 21 carboys aging. 9 are just the last few months fruit wines.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Heres a pic of my wine making station at the minute and i still have crab apples, regular apples, black berries, and peaches coming into season. I think Im going to have to bottle some of the 1's that are done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice setup, sure wish I had the room for that and with piped in music no less.

Muscadine season is here and have been picking for a week or so. It shouldn't be long before I start the fermentation process.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

How much wine do your vines usually produce?


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 2, 2009)

This year will be hard to tell as I have very limited production due to a fungal plant disease. Generally speaking it takes 1gal grapes for a gallon of wine. I've picked 10gals so far and expect 40-60gals more. The fungal problem combined with a herbicide over spray has cut my production in half. Normally I'll take what I want and sell the rest but I doubt I'll have any to sell this year.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

1-1 ratio, is that pure juice or do these get diluted because of high TA?


----------



## St Allie (Aug 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> [/B]
> 
> Thats because Allie and Tom are all over them and have them gone by the time I get home from work or wherever Ive been. They hide the message frm you guys and I or Smurfe look at it and remove it permanently from this site. Its great having a few mods from different sides of the world as someones always up and on the site to monitor it and do what needs to be done. Great job you 2. I have no problem with people selling wine making equipment on this site or trying to.



thankyou Wade 

Allie


----------



## Sacalait (Aug 2, 2009)

Wade E said:


> 1-1 ratio, is that pure juice or do these get diluted because of high TA?


As you stated due to high TA it's difficult to use pure juice without jumping through hoops trying to reduce the acid. The normal recipe calls for 6#/gal but I've bumped it up to 7 1/2#/gal for a more robust flavor. For a sweet wine you could push it even higher.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Thought so, Hope your crop works out better then you thought!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 12, 2009)

Why is it reading 5,756 members now? I dont really care how many members it says as long as we have good members as we do, just curious.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe the owner pruned the member list. I was going to but couldn't fine the controls. Pruning is basically eliminating anyone on the forum who hasn't logged into the forums a specific area of time. I used to go a year.


----------

